# German Style conformation shows?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How does one go about finding them online?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Visit 

WDA's site:
http://gsdca-wda.org/events.htm

look for show/ breed survey, etc


USA's Site:
http://germanshepherddog.com/events/Club_Events.htm
it'll mention conformation versus schutzhund trials for each club listing event.


----------

